# 2008 Haunt Question



## tuck

I've been planning my 2008 haunt and wanted to throw out a question or two by the board. 
1. I've got a large back yard that is fenced in. Well large by city standards. It is roughly 150 feet long. I was thinking instead of just doing a garage haunt doing a whole yard haunt. Making the Tot's wind their way to the back of the yard and back around. Now I know that most of the tot's attention span isn't that long. But I thought with the enticement of perhaps larger full size candy bars they would maybe take a few minutes to go through. I would make the yard haunt a bit scarier with "monsters" and props and then keep my garage haunt simple for the smaller kids that come through. 
Ok so all that for the simple question...Do you think that would be worth my time? 

2. My second question is much more simple. At the back of my yard where the haunt would "end" and where the candy would be is a fire pit. 
Do you think having a fire in the pit would be ok....weather permitting of course? 

Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm an overler cautious person, so I would avoid real fire at almost all costs. Basically accidents are things that are unforeseen. A lightbulb can go out, but real fire is unpredictable.


----------



## KevinS

It's worth it. 

You're on the right track with the idea of a "shortcut" for smaller Tot's. I've found that there are always a few younger folks who get really spooked by ominous sound effects, and it's unfair to force them into an uncomfortable situation.

I agree with Sickie Ickie - Fire would be a no-no. 
In todays society, safety has to be the Number 1 priority when building any haunts or props.


----------



## skeletonowl

I agree with the person above haha

It IS worth it! Exspecially the screams!


----------



## kerryike

Would it be worth your Time? Only you can put a price tag on your own enjoyment. Personally, I like the idea. Especailly the shortcut for smaller kids.



KevinS said:


> It's worth it.
> 
> You're on the right track with the idea of a "shortcut" for smaller Tot's. I've found that there are always a few younger folks who get really spooked by ominous sound effects, and it's unfair to force them into an uncomfortable situation.
> 
> I agree with Sickie Ickie - Fire would be a no-no.
> In todays society, safety has to be the Number 1 priority when building any haunts or props.


Maybe at the shortcut point, make a sign to the shortcut: Enter for treats. and a sign pointing towards the longer route saying something like: Dare to enter here for more sizeable treats.

I applaud your creativity and think it's a good idea...except the fire, as Sickie mentioned. In addition, to give the opportunity to option out of the whole thing, or stay for something bigger, You could also keep tallies on how many pass up the whole deal as opposed to moving forward through the entire haunt.


----------



## tuck

kerryike said:


> Maybe at the shortcut point, make a sign to the shortcut: Enter for treats. and a sign pointing towards the longer route saying something like: Dare to enter here for more sizeable treats.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think this will make a great sign. Thanks for the idea. While I do think it is worth my time. My only reservation is the number of TOT's we get. Like I said I was up this year to a whooping 15. But in all honesty the hours of enjoyment I get from making these things makes it all worth it.
> Thanks for the positive feedback. I will stay away from the fire though. Perhaps make one of those fake fires with cloth and a fan to take it's place.


----------



## Beepem

No fire. And maybe a half backyard haunt? The whole thing would be pretty tough...


----------



## Revenant

I've seen the 2-route thing before. I remember a pic with a signpost with 2 arrow signs; one pointing to the front porch that says "Candy" and one pointing to the spooky fog-enshrouded walkthrough entrance that says "Better Candy." Some fog, scary sound effects, and skeleton props make it look menacing enough that they'll know what they're getting themselves into if they wanna go for the gold.

It's certainly more work and requires more than one person handing out treats but personally I think if you've got the manpower it's the best way to go about it.


----------



## CreepyCanmore

I agree 100% no fire. Too risky and hard to watch all the time.

I had the same dilemma this year myself. I chose a garage haunt with two rooms and an outside graveyard due to unpredictable and usually very cold weather. So that might play a factor in your decision. But I would like to expand to outside, however that also requires more props for a bigger area.


----------



## slimy

I did a two part haunt this year. The first part was through the front yard. Several animatronics, only a few startles, and lots of static props. Pretty basic stuff. Then we moved into the backyard and I tell every one that if they want to turn back, now is the time. Get their candy in the driveway and wait for the others. From here on out there will be only one way in and one way out. I did not have ONE SINGLE PERSON turn back. I had quite a few kids wanting to turn back, but moms and dads told them to stay quiet and they wanted to come. 

The backyard was pretty scary with clowns and actors and lots of startles and I'm pretty sure that a bunch of little ones should not have been subject to that. 

I'm not sure what I will do next year.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Good question and one of which I will do a new thread on.


----------



## mikeq91

I agree with most people. I think if you have more space you can have more fun with it. You have plenty of time to plan it out and get it just how you want it. Good luck to you


----------



## CemeteryFlower

For me, it would depend on how much rain there's been and if someone were with the fire the whole time. If it were going to be unmanned, I'd just use an electric fire log or red and orange Christmas lights and a fogger. 

As for kids going into the back yard for bigger candy bars....if I were a kid, I don't think I'd go. Guess I was smashed in the head with don't go in the houses unless you know them when I was a TOT.


----------



## Digger

I have a yard haunt that almost goes all around the house.I put up a zombie compound this year.The younger kids hesitate about getting too close till they see a spongebob tv and a blow up spongebob in with the zombies!!


----------

